# Superglue to stick the accessories to the enclosure SAFE?



## ArachnoAddict (Sep 28, 2014)

I just have this question regarding superglue to stick the accessories to the enclosure to stop it from moving
well this applies to my Ts and Scorps.. 
I was planning on superglue-ing a bark on the side of the scorp's enclosure ensure that it wont move.
also with my Ts it just frustrates me to see misplaced accessories lying around my arachnids enclosure


----------



## Bill Myers (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't know.  I use silicone to attach my accessories.  Of course, with silicone, you have to wait until it fully cures and the fumes are gone before re-introducing your pet.  Probably the same issue with superglue, but a lot less time to wait.

Cheers


----------



## Python (Sep 28, 2014)

Try a hot glue gun or aquarium silicone first. If superglue is what you have though, I don't see why you couldn't use it as long as you let the fumes dissipate before you put your animals in with it. People use superglue as a makeshift bandage directly on their animals in an emergency,  so I don't suppose it can be too bad


----------



## shawno821 (Sep 28, 2014)

I use Gorilla glue for all this type stuff.Super glue will absorb into the wood and probably not work well.Gorilla glue will stick anything to anything,and is unaffected by moisture.


----------



## Bill Myers (Sep 28, 2014)

Python said:


> Try a hot glue gun or aquarium silicone first. If superglue is what you have though, I don't see why you couldn't use it as long as you let the fumes dissipate before you put your animals in with it. People use superglue as a makeshift bandage directly on their animals in an emergency,  so I don't suppose it can be too bad


Aah!  Hot glue!  I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks!  I'll give it a go next time I need to secure some accessories.

Cheers


----------



## cold blood (Sep 28, 2014)

I just wrap it with duct tape.  Holds well and looks great.;P

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iemmaamme (Sep 28, 2014)

I used hot glue in my acrylic enclosures. Some leaves/twigs etc held well for a while before falling off, some are still holding strong. I'm wondering if it was the low-temp gun or crummy quality glue *shrug* If you've got time to prepare the enclosure I'd go with silicone. I've tried super glue but didn't work for my purposes. Good luck!


----------



## Python (Sep 28, 2014)

I've noticed before that hot glue can be finicky. Sometimes it sticks, sometimes it doesn't. I guess glass has to be ultra clean for it to adhere well, but it does work


----------



## HungryGhost (Sep 28, 2014)

Hot glue is what I use. It works on everything I have tried in an enclosure.


----------



## Oumriel (Sep 28, 2014)

Python said:


> I've noticed before that hot glue can be finicky. Sometimes it sticks, sometimes it doesn't. I guess glass has to be ultra clean for it to adhere well, but it does work


I have always had rotten luck with hot glue and glass. Hot glue works great on acrylic though, never had an issue with it not sticking.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 28, 2014)

Iv used hot glue and high temp glue guns. (I probably still have the scars to prove it lol) iv noticed some glues just stink.. when you are using it on just popsicle sticks for a rough 3d cheap blueprint n half of the sticks are like "ok where stu..ok i lied" you start to get the drift lol.. i have used silicone for many things and sometimes i cant get it back which is why i recomend hot glue.. as silicone.. itl be stuck there.. or the remains will be and silicone does NOT stick to dry silicone so your up a creek if you break on purpose and want to put it back lol.. same for gorilla and super glue but hot glue just pops off..


----------

